# Fully Loaded 'Automatic' Turbo Beetle with '3 Gauge Pod' !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Spotted this car on Ebay. The seller is King VW in Gaithersburg, Md. and he seems to
have the only Turbo Beetle with the '3 Gauge Pod' . The 'Vin' says it's # 16,554. 
P.S. - I'm sure VW is going to 'swoop down' and confiscate the 'pod' as soon as word
leaks out to them ! - Ebay Item # 170745490143.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I wonder if one of our buddys here with VW connections (yes, sales reps and parts guys, I mean you) could run the VIN and see if the dealer is accurate with that listing.

Bill


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

O.K. - after a bit of research:

The price for a Turbo Beetle with the same Nav/Sun/Sound package is $29,950 - and that's WITHOUT the gauge package (which is $150).

Well, coincidentally, the MSRP for the eBay vehicle is...

...ta da...

...$29,950. (I went to the dealers website and verified the MSRP)


If this vehicle does indeed have the gauges, why is the MSRP exactly the same as a non-gauge Turbo? I recall a similar discussion about manual trans Beetles reportedly on dealer lots. My conclusion was (and still is) the dealers were in error. I'm taking the same stance on this issue. I think the dealer has made an error in the listing.

'Course, Ronald may be on to something - VW has already snagged back those gauges.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

For an ' accidental error', I can't see it, for he repeatedly comments on it being there
in more than one location. Don't know why he doesn't show a photo, for the car is
listed as being white and not the red appearing in his photo? The code for the 3 gauge
pkg is ' XGC - Aux Instrumentation Pkg. ' In this whole world of VWVortex, am I being
told that we don't have one 'trooper' with access to Gaithersburg, Md. ? Not for nothing,
but 'The Cadenza Man' is supposed to be 'on call'....'24/7' and I expect him to get us
evidence that 'the pod' is there...in the car ! While he's at it, I don't see why he can't 
confirm it also having the Venus Fly Trap since I was under the impression both were 
supposed to go together like 'stink on a monkey'......inseparable !


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with your logic, Ronald. Nice work.

I tried to get what I could from the dealer's website but nothing about the gauge pod is noted in the car's details.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> I agree with your logic, Ronald. Nice work.
> 
> I tried to get what I could from the dealer's website but nothing about the gauge pod is noted in the car's details.
> 
> Bill


I sent him a message, using his ad page, and asked him to confirm having the 'pod'?
I'm hoping it won't be the old 'bait and switch' that salesmen are notorious for doing.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> I sent him a message, using his ad page, and asked him to confirm having the 'pod'?
> I'm hoping it won't be the old 'bait and switch' that salesmen are notorious for doing.


...or the dealer just copied and pasted the specs from vw.com. 
...or the dealer has ONE person in charge of internet sales for ALL his/her dealerships and that person just copied the specs from VW's press/sales materials


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Nice! That's by my hood. I have my doubts though.


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

> O.K. - after a bit of research:
> 
> The price for a Turbo Beetle with the same Nav/Sun/Sound package is $29,950 - and that's WITHOUT the gauge package (which is $150).
> 
> ...


When the cars first were available, I'm pretty sure the gauges were included, not an option. I ordered mine with the gauges, and my MSRP is the same. I'm still told mine will have them, regardless of what all the doubts are, so we'll see. I'm going to go ahead and believe my dealer until I see the car with my own eyes with or without the gauges!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Superveedub said:


> When the cars first were available, I'm pretty sure the gauges were included, not an option. I ordered mine with the gauges, and my MSRP is the same. I'm still told mine will have them, regardless of what all the doubts are, so we'll see. I'm going to go ahead and believe my dealer until I see the car with my own eyes with or without the gauges!


Good points.

What I've observed are window stickers giving a $150 credit for the missing gauges. And, that credit did impact the bottom line MSRP.

Now, having said the above, this would not be the first time VW has put out incongruent window stickers. We just don't know - which is why it would be nice to have someone check out the vehicle in question further. For, these gauge pods seem to be pretty darned important to a lot of members.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Good points.
> 
> What I've observed are window stickers giving a $150 credit for the missing gauges. And, that credit did impact the bottom line MSRP.
> 
> ...


Not me ! As soon as my 'Aussie' connection receives the oil filter I sent him, he will be able to
'machine' me an exact fitting 'sandwich' adaptor and then my 'pod' and 'oil temp' gauge will 
give me a direct reading the best way possible, that being by coming in contact with the oil
first hand . The set-up VW was going to give us had a totally useless, as far as I'm concerned,
'second counter' to go with 'oil temp' and 'boost' gauges. Heck, I also wouldn't have any need
for the 'boost' reading that gauge will give, for that matter. I'm sure most would prefer an 'oil
pressure' gauge over a 'second counter' or a 'boost meter' if given the choice. Personally, I like
to be able to see at a glance, 'water temp' and 'oil temp'.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

I would like to see Oil, Water( even though info is available from cruise stock) and amps. I am old fashion and like to see mechanical gauge info. I can react faster to a problem with those gauges than the with the idiot lights.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

b-willy-850 said:


> I would like to see Oil, Water( even though info is available from cruise stock) and amps. I am old fashion and like to see mechanical gauge info. I can react faster to a problem with those gauges than the with the idiot lights.


42 Draft Designs has a Universal (for VW's) metal sleeve that connects onto the upper radiator
hose and is fitted with a connection port to handle the 1/8" NPT wire-sensor that would come 
from the water temp gauge.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Am I completely naive to assume that underneath that little rectangular tray, where the three-gauge pod should have been, there is a wiring harness leading to the various sensors in and around the engine? Wouldn't it make sense to have that harness on all Turbo Beetles, so that at the factory, if a car is rolling along the assembly line, all they have to do is plug the gauge pod into the harness, snap it onto the dashboard, and let roll on its merry way? Do you think they would use an entirely different wiring harness in the cars that aren't meant to have gauge pods? Maybe, but I hope not. I have this little fantasy that I can order the pod from the parts department, when they do eventually become available, and then just pop it in. I don't relish the idea of having aftermarket wires going every which way under the hood. :facepalm:


----------



## VWTURB0 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well there is always the possibilty that the part shortage extended to the types of wiring harness which means the turbo could have the one for the 2.5 instead of of the onedesigned for the turbo. I hope not but I guess we have to waitto see how it would be configured I hope that details on how it works such as wiring diagrams etc are shared or some sort of a break down showing it when it is available is shiwn. For now we have to wait.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

There's another one listed on eBay advertised as having the 3-gauge pod (Red Turbo). 

eBay item #160699294473

It's in Countryside, IL (suburb of Chicago). I called the dealership and the sales person I talked to said that it did NOT have the 3-gauge pod. However, he did say that he just got in a Silver Turbo with Sunroof and that it was his understanding that the ones with sunroofs should be getting the gauges first so he was going to check it and take some pics for me. 

I'm not holding my breath but we'll see.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UPDATE: 

Here's pics of the Silver one. Note that it too does not have the 3 gauge pod and is credited on the window sticker as has previously been the case.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I can confirm as well, -$150 on my car for the gauges. I too wonder if it will be an easy retrofit?


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Got in mail today....*

Refund for the Guages not on my Black Turbo Launch Edition....


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

What really irks me about the gauges and the $150.00 credit is that you just know that if they do ever become available as an aftermarket part there's no way that they'll be just $150.00.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*First aid kit $35.00????*

What comes in the First Aid Kit for $35.00????






KNEWBUG


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

KNEWBUG said:


> What comes in the First Aid Kit for $35.00?












Bill


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

What? No morphine? No respirator? I could die our there! Handy though, if I get a paper cut reading the owner's manual.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

To me this means that non-Launch Edition Turbos are coming off the assembly line at a slow trickle, some with sunroofs. My auto broker said floodgates will open in January.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> To me this means that non-Launch Edition Turbos are coming off the assembly line at a slow trickle, some with sunroofs. My auto broker said floodgates will open in January.


That makes sense given the usual extended shut down of the assembly plants over the holidays.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

plex03 said:


> What really irks me about the gauges and the $150.00 credit is that you just know that if they do ever become available as an aftermarket part there's no way that they'll be just $150.00.


Truth.....they will rape you when the time comes.....

Knowing VW, the decimal place will quickly move one spot to the right when they offer it as an oem upgrade.....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

speedtek40 said:


> Truth.....they will rape you when the time comes.....
> 
> Knowing VW, the decimal place will quickly move one spot to the right when they offer it as an oem upgrade.....


Someone mentioned that they were actually being built by Porsche. You know what that mean$ !


----------

